# Christmas Trees



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

So who else is putting concentrated kelp, humid acid and/or ferrous sulfate in the water for their Christmas trees to stay fresh and green &#127877;? :lol:


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Ok so I mixed up a humic/kelp/ferrous sulfate/amninium sulfate blend and have been mixing it in with my tree's water. No joke, less needles fall and the tree darkened up a bit. Even my daughter noticed that it was darker than it was a few days ago!


----------



## x Wild Bill x (Aug 17, 2018)

I knew I would find this topic here. Recently put up our tree and was given some Miracle-Gro Christmas tree preservative. When I mixed the Miracle-Gro into a bottle it instantly foamed up and I was wondering if it's SLS or another surfactant. I tried to do some research but couldn't find any ingredients...

So, did you guys measure your ingredients or just wing it? I have some kelp and SLS already in solution and AS ready to go...


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I don't know what anybody else has done but I just winged it. A little goes a long way!


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

Should I water my fake, pre-lit tree?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

717driver said:


> Should I water my fake, pre-lit tree?


With a hose, while it's plugged in.


----------

